# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Hallux / Grozehengelenk

## ch_d

Hallo.

Letzten Sommer habe ich mir den rechten groen Zeh an der Schlaufe gestoen. Tat hllisch weh, war aber nach ein paar Wochen wieder gut.

Heuer wieder das gleiche, nur dauert der Schmerz im Grozehgelenk diesmal schon gute 3 Monate und wird nicht wirklich besser...

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Kann Arthrose aus einer Stauchung entstehen?

Bin fr fr allerlei Tips sehr dankbar,
Liebe Gre

----------


## Old Rob

Gesundheitliche Ferndiagnose sind schwierig und gute Tipps≤ sehr heikel. Es kann im letzten Jahr bereits zu einer Schdigung des Gelenkes gekommen sein (Knochenriss, -absplitterung), und jetzt die selbe Stelle wieder. Da du jetzt schon so lange Zeit Schmerzen hast kann/muss die Empfehlung nur lauten: Arzt aufsuchen und seris abklren lassen.
Gruss Robert

----------


## luetzenmrc

Moin,
genauso geht es mir, 53 auch. Im Frhjahr irgendwo beim Surfen den Zeh gestoen und jetzt Schmerzen oben auf dem Zeh und seitlich. Als erste Manahme  habe ich die Leichtschlaufen gegen besser gepolsterte "normale" Schlaufen ausgetauscht. Der Schmerz ist aber trotzdem nicht weg. Kein starker Schmerz, aber so, dass es doch strt. Der Hausarzt konnte keine genaue Diagnose stellen, meinte aber, dass in dem Alter und am Fu vermutlich sowieso nichts mehr richtig heilt. Ich war heute frh damit im MRT und werde dann wenn die Diagnose vorliegt einen Ortophden aufsuchen

----------


## ch_d

> Moin,
>  Ich war heute frh damit im MRT und werde dann wenn die Diagnose vorliegt einen Ortophden aufsuchen



Bin gespannt was bei Dir rauskommt. Gib Bescheid. Deine Schmerzbeschreibung klingt sehr hnlich wie bei mir auch. Habe gerade viel in Richtung "Turf Toe" gelesen und hoffe doch, dass es noch nicht wirklich Arthrose ist ....

----------


## luetzenmrc

Klinische Angaben und rechtfertigende Indikation: Fuverletzung links vor sechs Monaten, jetzt Schmerzen. Aufgebrauchter Knorpel im Metatarsophalangealgelenk I, minimal Erguss. Auffllig hyperintens das mediale Kollateralband bei unaufflligem lateralen Kollateralband. Leichtes Kapseldem. Etwas bone bruise im Kpfchen MT I. Sonst kein weiteres bone bruise. Unauffllige Metatarsophalangealgelenke II bis V. Auch unauffllige Tarsometatarsalgelenke. Muskulatur regelrecht. In Dnnschnitt-3D-Technik keine Frakturlinien.
Beurteilung:
Etwas bone bruise im Kpfchen Metatarsale I. Grozehengrundgelenkarthrose. Etwas Erguss. Kapselriss, Riss mediales Kollateralband. Kein Nachweis einer Fraktur.

Da werde ich dann mal einen Fachmann fragen, was das genau bedeutet. 
Hrt sich zwar schlimm an, war aber heute 30 Minuten auf dem Laufband ohne groe Schmerzen.

----------


## DonRon

> Hrt sich zwar schlimm an, ….



Nicht unbedingt. Je nach Alter ist das Normzustand  :Frown: 

DonRon

----------


## KIV

Bone-Bruise kann lange dauern und tierisch weh tun. Im Grunde sind das Mini-Brche in der Knochenstruktur. Belastung bis an die Schmerzgrenze ist okay, hatte der Orthopde meines Vertrauens mir nach einem Knie-Schaden (Windskaten) gesagt.
Calcium als Nahrungsergnzung kann helfen.

Ansonsten gilt:
- Wenn Dir im Alter morgens nichts weh tut, dann bist Du leider gestorben.
- Schmerz ist nur Schwche, die den Krper verlsst.
 :Big Smile: 

Zur Motivation schau mal https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_huZ2n_AKYk&t=157s
Justyna Sniady ist gerade Dritte in der PWA geworden, kann aber ihre Zehen laut Interview noch immer nicht einziehen...

Vielleicht helfen noch andere Schlaufeneinstellungen oder Testfahrten bei der Entscheidung, ob mit oder ohne Schuhe besser funktioniert.

----------


## ch_d

Geb Dir absolut Recht - Schmerzen gehren zum Sport dazu.

Ich hab auch kein Problem mit Schmerzen zu surfen - ich will nur nicht, dass ich durch 1-2 Sessions wieder 1/2 Jahr lnger Schmerzen ertragen muss oder sogar die Verletzung schlimmer wird!

----------


## KA77

Ein Fehltritt in die Fuschlaufen hatte auch bei mir in der vergangenen Saison dazu gefhrt, dass ich langwierigere Beschwerden an den Gelenken meiner Zehen hatte. Nach vielen Wochen endlich wieder abgeschwollen, hat die nchsten Surfsession zu einer erneuten Schwellung gefhrt. Ich befrchtete, dass die Angelegenheit langsam chronisch werden knnte.  
Ich bin meine Gelenkentzndungen glcklicher- aber auch eher zuflligerweise komplett losgeworden, nach dem ich ber einige Wochen Hagebutten-Pulver zu mir genommen habe. Die Wirkstoffe der Hagebutte wirken nachweislich entzndungshemmend in den Gelenken. Mein Tipp also - versucht hochwertiges Hagebutten-Pulver ber einen lngeren Zeitraum falls die Gelenke der Zehen geschwollen, weil entzndet sein sollten.

----------


## Stefan660

Moin,
habe nach 20 Jahren Fuball auch so einen Hallux Rigidus. Kann man mit Leben, aber die Barfu-Sportarten sind passe. Es sei denn man steht auf Schmerzen. Ist operabel, aber hilft nur begrenzt und ist wohl sehr langwierig. Am schlimmsten ist seitliche Belastung, also wenn der Zeh sich zur Seite bewegt, z.B. beim Fuball-schieen. Fhlt sich an als wenn einer ein Messer in den Zeh rammt... Ansonsten gibts die Mglichkeit Schuhe mit einer Rigidus-Feder (Privatleistung) zu verstrken oder die Schuhe mit Spezialsohle umarbeiten zu lassen (Kassenleistung). Hilft etwas im Alltag wenns mal wieder arg schmerzt. Schuhe mit stabiler Sohle helfen auch.
Gre
Stefan

----------


## NoStress

Hallo,
hoffentlich ist das Thema fr dich nicht mehr relevant und die Zehe ist wieder schmerzfrei. Hatte jedenfalls letzten Herbst im Oktober das gleiche. Hatte mir die groe Zehe angestoen und nur kurz Pause gemacht, ist natrlich nicht ordentlich ausgeheilt und im Dezember ist es wieder passiert. War dann im Krankenhaus und die haben mir einen Riss am Seitenband(verluft ber das Zehengrundgelenk) diagnostiziert. Der Arzt hatte mir dann gesagt, dass es Ende Januar wieder heil ist. Hatte dann aber noch zwei Monate Schmerzen und der Zeh war recht unbeweglich.  Erst als ich angefangen hatte, bungen zu machen wurde es schnell besser. Hab dann regelmig folgende bungen gemacht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y14b9yAsWyQ
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen, kostet nichts und dauer nicht mal lang.

----------

